# New MeetUp in Chicago starting January 2010



## wondwand

I am starting a MeetUp in Chicago called Chicago IBS/IBD for people of all ages. So far we have 4 members. We have a meeting coming up Feb 6th at 11 am at the Schaumburg Convention center in the lobby near the fireplace. Please see MeetUp for details.http://www.meetup.com/Chicago-IBS-IBD/Until the group reaches a sustainable size and we find different locations we will meet near Schaumburg. I encourage people to get involved in planning and hosting a meeting that way we can reach all ares of Chicago.It may be possible to meet at a church or a college or university location as these places typically do not charge fees.I know a yoga teacher and massage therapist that may be able to come during one of the first meetings.Hope you can get involved in attending and also planning events. That we we can rotate locations and have lot of interesting meetings.Thanks!!


----------



## nrep

I'm interested. Can you let me know when the next meeting is?Thanks.


----------



## wondwand

We meet the first Saturday of the month at the Schaumburg Library. Please RSVP as the room only holds 12 people.www.chicagoibsibd.org


----------



## wondwand

Today was our four month anniversary of starting the Chicago IBS group. February - Met at the Renaissance Hotel in Schaumburg, four people attendedMarch - Met at the Schaumburg Public Library in a private study room. Two attendees.April - Met at the Schaumburg Public Library in a private study room. Three attendees.May- This month was slow - the weather has been great, and I am sure everyone must be out enjoying it. It was just me at the Caribou coffee near the public library.June 5th - St. Edna's? or back at Schaumburg library.







*I am working on getting a permanent location at St. Edna's in Arlington Heights. I know that there are many people interested in IBS in Chicago it is just a matter of growing a network here.* Next meeting will be the first Saturday of June, the 5thFor details as it gets closer please check outwww.chicagoibsibd.org


----------



## wondwand

My attempt to find a location at a church has failed so we will continue to meet at the Schaumburg library with the nearby Caribou coffee as a backup.What I find so odd is that DBSA meets at a Methodist church on Monday nights but my Catholic church, St. Edna's in Arlington Heights IL will not allow an IBS group. The director of human concerns told me to go to a hospital.If hospitals cared about IBS there would already be a group, right?


----------



## wondwand

June 5th 2010 -We have the extension discussion room behind the elevators reserved. This should be on the 2nd floor. Any questions send an email or call [email protected] or 847-716-0507. The room will fit 12 people.


----------



## wondwand

For the June 5th meeting one topic that I would like to discuss is the use of aloe as a natural laxative.http://welldash.blogspot.com/2010/05/for-s...growing-up.html


----------



## wondwand

We are meeting at the Schaumburg Library June 5th.


----------



## wondwand

We will be meeting at the Schaumburg Library on June 5th, Saturday, at 11 am. The room is on the second floor near the elevator and is reserved under my last name. We will be discussing the following and any additional topics you might want to discuss:1.	Trigger foods that bothered you this month.2.	Trigger situations.3.	How much does your weight fluctuate every day?4.	Do you have thyroid problems or other health problems that make IBS worse?5.	Have you experimented with natural methods of helping IBS like drinking aloe vera?6.	Daily Routines that help with IBS.Please RSVP here http://www.chicagoibsibd.org/ if you plan to attend so that I know how many people to expect. The room holds 12 people.


----------



## wondwand

Next month we will meet in the second week of July. Please email me at [email protected] If I do not get any email we will cancel the July meeting.The past two months there has only been me, so perhaps we need to change the date, time and agenda.If Satuday at 11 is not good, please suggest another time. So far the Schaumburg library is the best place to reserve a room.


----------



## wondwand

We did not have any attendees for the July meeting. Three months in a row, the good weather has kept everyone well.







Only one person has expressed interest in attending in August. If I do not get any "will attend" RSVP the August meeting is canceled. No news is good news. Seems like everyone in Chicago has their IBS under control.


----------



## wondwand

Please signup on the mailing list if you are interested in attending a support group in Chicago. We meet on the 2nd Saturday of the month if we get at least 1 yes RSVP.http://www.chicagoibsibd.org/


----------



## wondwand

The Chicago IBS support group is experimenting with using a blended online and in-person group. Since Ning is much less expensive than MeetUp we have decided to try that.Join us on Ning. http://chicagoibs.ning.com


----------



## wondwand

Join us on Ning. http://chicagoibs.ning.com


----------



## wondwand

October 3, 2000 Meeting Schaumburg LibrarySince most of us are located in the north or northwest suburbs or Chicago for the sake of simplicity, for now I prefer to keep things at the Schaumburg library.We will Meet Sunday Oct 3rd at the Schaumburg library at 3pm. We will meet in a large discussion room that holds 10 people. We have the 2nd floor extension discussion room.Schaumburg LibraryExtension Discussion Room130 South Roselle RoadSchaumburg, IL 60193(847) 985-4000RSVP - Please RSVP if you can attend by Friday October 1.SIGN UP FOR A MAILING LISThttp://www.chicagoibsibd.org/


----------



## wondwand

Chicago IBS January Meeting January 8, 2011 * When: Saturday, January 08 at 02:00 PM * Where: Des Plaines Library1501 Ellinwood Street Des Plaines, ILRSVP here:http://www.chicagoibsibd.org/


----------



## Miklou

any IBS support groups near Bridgview, Oak lawn, Hinsdale, LaGrange area?


----------

